# Please offer some advice on books



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking for a few more opinions on some more novels. I only really want to read the good stuff am happy to miss the filler.

Also i try to save up any planned trilogy books so if Ive listed any of those would appreciate you lot letting me know. Thanks in advance


Fire Caste

Death of Antagonis

Wrath of iron
*  Masque of Vyle, The
*


*Architect of Fate (eBook)*


*  Angel of Fire*


*Pariah *

*  Great Betrayal, The*


*Path of the Renegade*

 Commissar Andy hoare
Neferata 

*Space Wolves: Blood of Asaheim*
*  Shadowsun: The Last of Kiru's Line*


Relentless

Any of the path of (dark or normal Eldar)


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Let's just say there is a reason why none of the 40K ones have reviews here or anyone talking about them.

edit- did not see WoI and Pariah on the list. Both those books, the latter being excellent, are very good reads.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Death of Antagonis is a bit weird at the start but gets better IMO, though a chunk of the plotline comes about a bit bluntly.

I stopped reading Architect of Fate about half-way through the second story.

Wrath of Iron is pretty good, IMO. I would recommend the Ultramarines series and Helsreach (If it is a little fast paced without going into too much detail at the start).


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

I like Pariah, just finished it actually, now having to wait for the other 2 books to come out. But if you are going to read it you need to read the Eisenhorn omnibus and the Ravenor omnibus. Which both are fantastic. Also would recommend the Soul Drinker Omnibus as well.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I really like Pariah but as I've read the Eisenhorn/Ravenor trilogy's it may have helped with the understanding.


----------



## Lord Hell (Aug 6, 2012)

The First Heretic, Thousand Sons and Horus Rising are great novels to get if you want to start on the Horus Heresy series.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> I really like Pariah but as I've read the Eisenhorn/Ravenor trilogy's it may have helped with the understanding.


I want to say reading those series made it MORE confusing. At least for 95% of the novel.

"Is this the past? The future? Some sort of alternate universe?" Then it's all explained.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

hailene said:


> I want to say reading those series made it MORE confusing. At least for 95% of the novel.
> 
> "Is this the past? The future? Some sort of alternate universe?" Then it's all explained.


But isn't that the point? I enjoyed being confused. It was like trying to solve a riddle!


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> But isn't that the point? I enjoyed being confused. It was like trying to solve a riddle!


All Abnett does is give you a square hole with a circle peg, though. I don't _think_ there was any way to tell ahead of time how it worked out. Then again I haven't reread it, so maybe all the signs were there?


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I can understand why many didnt like it. As I said in another thread about it, I gave up trying to work it out and just enjoyed the ride through Queen Mab. The answer presented itself to me by the end.


----------



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies am considering the dark eldar ones Do they take place entirely on Commargh?Ive read all the Heresy novels and loved them.

Also wondering about these
Shira Calpurnia i have found some of matthew farrer short stories to struggle to read?
Xenos Hunters
Ravenwing
Atlas infernal
Storm of Magic books
How good is endeavour of will?

Havent read the soul drinkers books but considered Phalanx or do i need to read the previous novels?


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

If your going to read the Soul Drinkers you should really read them in order. Starting with their Omnibus. It gives you all the background on how they become what they are. I have yet to read Phalanx yet but I'm pretty sure it would be confusing if you didnt read the previous stories or at least lacking something...


----------

